# Which Political View Runs Government Schools?



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.

And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:


 1. "*Across the Board, Scores Drop in Math and Reading for U.S. Students*
*The latest results from the Nation’s Report Card show declines in student performance across demographics.*

2. MATH AND READING SCORES for fourth- and eighth-graders in the United States dropped since 2017, and the decrease in reading achievement has government researchers particularly concerned.

3. "Over the past decade, there has been no progress in either mathematics or reading performance, and the lowest performing students are doing worse," Peggy Carr, associate commissioner of the National Center for Education Statistics, said during a press call Tuesday.



4. ...declines in reading at both grades were also seen at all levels of achievement, whether students were high- or low-achieving, with the exception of the highest achieving fourth graders.

5. "Over the long term in reading, the lowest performing students – those readers who struggle the most – have made no progress from the first NAEP administration almost 30 years ago," she said.

6.  ...the scores of lower performing students declined in three of the four grade-subject combinations and those drops are what accounted for the overall drop in average scores."
https://www.usnews.com/news/educati...ores-drop-in-math-and-reading-for-us-students



It is not the students, the sub-groups, the color, the wealth.....

.....it is the political perspective that owns and operates the schools.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 30, 2019)

Have you read the Powell Memorandum love?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Have you read the Powell Memorandum love?




Did you have something to say about the OP?

No?

Then, get lost.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Have you read the Powell Memorandum love?
> ...


If you do not understand the connection you are lost love.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 30, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I had love and lost once... Better to have-oh well...


----------



## Tax Man (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...


Young people do not understand school as the I Pod is the vehicle of choice to waft their minds. Learn instead of being so used.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 30, 2019)

With the introduction of the calculator a few decades ago did that start the decline in Mathematics? And has the diversity of people living here and moving here affected the reading and writing also? As pertaining to English.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...




I am all for improving public schools while at the same time I respect a persons right to send their kids to private schools.


I OPPOSE destroying the public education system.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...




I gave a slide rule to a neighbors girl a few years ago thinking that the principle might interest her.
She could not grasp the concept that 2.1 could also represent 21, 210, 2,100 or 2,100,000.
She said Thank God for calculators!
When I was in school, you'd get thrown out for using a calculator!  Now they NEED them!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...






Progressives....Liberals....Democrats run the government school system, and issue mandates that blankets all of 'education,'


Wadda ya' think......good job?????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...





Where is any recommendation of 'destroying' public education.


Simply make certain that Progressives....Liberals....Democrats are not able to dictate how education is accomplished.


Good plan?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...





Thank John Dewey and the communists who follow him.....and own the schools.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...



The right wing attempted and almost succeeded in packing local school boards, until the voters made notice that the Moral Majority was neither moral or a majority.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> With the introduction of the calculator a few decades ago did that start the decline in Mathematics? And has the diversity of people living here and moving here affected the reading and writing also? As pertaining to English.




Speaking of English....this post doesn't exactly 'flow.'

What are you trying to say?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...





When the facts indict the Left, here you are prepared with lies to shield your cult.


Here's what happened:


The radicals of the sixties did not remain within the universities…They realized that the apocalypse never materialized. “…they were dropping off into environmentalism and consumerism and fatalism…*I watched many of my old comrades apply to graduate school in universities they had failed to burn down, so they could get advanced degrees and spread the ideas that had been discredited in the streets under an academic cover.”                                                                                         *                                                                                                                                                             Collier and Horowitz, “Destructive Generation: Second Thoughts About The Sixties,” p. 294-295.
“The radicals were not likely to go into business or the conventional practice of the professions. *They were part of the chattering class, talkers interested in policy, politics, culture. They went into politics, print and electronic journalism, church bureaucracies, foundation staffs, Hollywood careers, public interest organizations, anywhere attitudes and opinions could be influenced. And they are exerting influence.*”                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 51
“[The radicals] did not go away or change their minds; the New Left shattered into a multitude of single-issue groups. We now have, to name a few, radical feminists, black extremists, animal rights groups, radical environmentalists, activist homosexual organizations, multiculturalists, organizations such as People for the American Way, the American Civil Liberties Union, the National Abortion Rights Action League (NARAL), the National Organization for Women (NOW), and Planned Parenthood.”                                                                                                                  Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 53

They took over the schools......and America suffers the result.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Democrats and educrats....have destroyed the schools.
The OP provides the dire results of Liberals/Progressives/Democrats controlling the schools.

They turn out cookie-cutter communists who vote Democrat, and favor socialism over capitalism, collectivism over individualism


1. Department of Education is, of course, unconstitutional. 
The Constitution clearly states that powers not granted to the federal government belong to the states. So where is the impetus for its creation? *Unions. *The National Education Association (NEA) “In 1972, the massive union formed a political action committee…released ‘Needed: A Cabinet Department of Education’ in 1975, but its most significant step was to endorse *a presidential candidate- Jimmy Carter- for the first time in the history of the organization.”  *
D.T. Stallngs, “A Brief History of the Department of Education: 1979-2002,” p. 3.                                                                     


2.  When formed, its budget was $13.1 billion (in 2007 dollars) and it employed 450 people. IN 2010, the estimated budget is $107 billion, and there are 4,800 employees. 
http://crunchycon.nationalreview.co...-department-education-not-radical/mona-charen 


3.  “In November 1995, when the federal government shut down over a budget crisis, 89.4 percent of the department’s employees were deemed ‘nonessential’ and sent home.” 
Beck and Balfe, “Broke,” p.304


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Nothing you post is credible.  That's quite remarkable, you are now free to call me names, claim I'm and idiot or anyone of the personal attacks on me which you use on all posters who do not kiss your ass.  

In fact, you are Trumpian, with all of his character flaws.


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 30, 2019)

Authoritarian collectivist.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

Nothing PC posts is credible. That's quite remarkable, she(?) will now call me names, claim I'm and idiot or use one of her(?) usual personal attacks on me,  which she(?) uses on all posters who do not kiss her(?) ass.

In fact, she(?) has all of the character flaws of trump.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





"Nothing you post is credible."


Here's what I posted.....it clearly refutes your bloviations.




The radicals of the sixties did not remain within the universities…They realized that the apocalypse never materialized. “…they were dropping off into environmentalism and consumerism and fatalism…*I watched many of my old comrades apply to graduate school in universities they had failed to burn down, so they could get advanced degrees and spread the ideas that had been discredited in the streets under an academic cover.”                                                                                         *                                                                                                                                                             Collier and Horowitz, “Destructive Generation: Second Thoughts About The Sixties,” p. 294-295.
“The radicals were not likely to go into business or the conventional practice of the professions. *They were part of the chattering class, talkers interested in policy, politics, culture. They went into politics, print and electronic journalism, church bureaucracies, foundation staffs, Hollywood careers, public interest organizations, anywhere attitudes and opinions could be influenced. And they are exerting influence.*”                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 51
“[The radicals] did not go away or change their minds; the New Left shattered into a multitude of single-issue groups. We now have, to name a few, radical feminists, black extremists, animal rights groups, radical environmentalists, activist homosexual organizations, multiculturalists, organizations such as People for the American Way, the American Civil Liberties Union, the National Abortion Rights Action League (NARAL), the National Organization for Women (NOW), and Planned Parenthood.”                                                                                                                  Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 53


So.....either Collier and Horowitz aren't 'credible' or you are.

Either Bork, nominee to the Supreme Court, is 'credible' or you are.

Do you know what 'credible' means?


Everything I post is linked, sourced, and documented......one reason why I am never wrong.

The choice couldn't be more clear: you remain our best source of greenhouse gases, and no more.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Authoritarian collectivist.




Yep, Betsy Devos.

Collectivist:  "relating to the practice or principle of giving a group priority over each individual in it.  See how this relates to her group (conservative GOP) to the hundreds of thousands of individuals working within every school dist. in the United States (including the children and their parents).

Betsy DeVos - Wikipedia


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





There is nothing in this post, which makes it far and away your most intelligent offering yet.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Nothing PC posts is credible. That's quite remarkable, she(?) will now call me names, claim I'm and idiot or use one of her usual personal attacks on me,  which she uses on all posters who do not kiss her(?) ass.
> 
> In fact, she(?) has all of the character flaws of trump.





Trump???

Seems you need to change the subject due to the thrashing I just administered.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Authoritarian collectivist.





Brilliant....simply brilliant.

I'm gonna guess that that is the exact order the tiles fell out of the velvet Scrabble bag, huh?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Across the Board, Scores Drop in Math and Reading for U.S. Students*
> *The latest results from the Nation’s Report Card show declines in student performance across demographics.*
> 
> 2. MATH AND READING SCORES for fourth- and eighth-graders in the United States dropped since 2017, and the decrease in reading achievement has government researchers particularly concerned.


GEE, who was president since 2017?????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

The OP  provides the facts about how abominable the scores are of American school children.....and I pointed out who runs the system.

Not one of the lame-brains has tried to address either.


Seems I hit the nail on their heads, again. 



We need to save the nation: get the darn Liberals back under the rocks they slithered out from under.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *Across the Board, Scores Drop in Math and Reading for U.S. Students*
> ...




And another brilliant mind attempting to spin the truth.

The scores cover fourth through eighth grades, moron.

And....."no progress from the first NAEP administration almost 30 years ago," she said.



You must be a government school grad, huh?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Democrats run the government school system


Republiscum Tramp and DeVos run the failing school system.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats run the government school system
> ...




Over 30 years????



Gads, you're a moron.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



In complete honesty I don't read anything you post.  All of which your write, in my experience, is either a lie, a half-truth, a biased opinion, a rumor, an innuendo or a character assassination.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


SINCE 2017 numbskull!
Typical home schooled IDIOT!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 30, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...



Easy peasy, no public funding goes to private schools.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Since 2017 MORON!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





"In complete honesty I don't read anything you post."

I can't begin to tell you how amusing this is.....and it happens over and over.


Some imbecile gets his head handed to him in the thread....you, posting 5-6 times in it already.....and then they claim they didn't read any of it.





Especially when you use the term 'honestly.'


Couldn't be further from your nature.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




OK...I'll do it slowly, considering your....disability...

The scores are for students who have been in system eight ...EIGHT...years.

And the author compares them for a thirty....THIRTY....year period.


Thirty.....same as your IQ.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

None of you simpletons have addressed the clear and evident failure of the Liberal-controlled government school system, the one that produced your 'education.'


Can you explain why it is a failure?


Or.....as usual will you leave the _denouement_ to me.....I can explain it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Now...*.why are school system has been destroyed: John Dewey, communist.
*

1. In 1933 the people made the mistake of electing a man who aligned this country with the homicidal regime of the USSR
2. FDR's BFF, Joseph Stalin, was far smarter than Roosevelt....he saw the Bolshevik benefits of John Dewey's views.


3.John Dewey was one such Potemkin Progressive. And this man is the* greatest single influence on American schoolchildren*; his books have been used to train generations of teachers. Even while the Russian civil war was still going on (some seven million killed between 1917 and 1921), Dewey’s *books were translated into Russian by the Bolsheviks:* they immediately recognized the importance of *his ideas to the Soviet collective communist state.*

1918, “School’s of Tomorrow,” published in Russian.
1919, “How We Think,” published in Russian.
1920, “The School and Society,” published in Russian.
1921, “Democracy and Education,” published in Russian. The English version, of course, became a bible at Columbia Teacher’s College.


4. Think about this for a moment, before I make the connection.
*Dewey didn't champion knowledge, facts, real education.*

He found that the Bolshevik revolution was a great success, and “I think the _schools are a 'dialectic_*' *_factor in the_ evolution of Russian communism.”



5. Here’s what you need to watch with Dewey. He says education but he means *indoctrination.* He believes the reason kids go to school is to learn to be part of a group. Dewey had absorbed his collectivism from Marx, Hegel and other big thinkers of the 1800s and had, apparently, never doubted it.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 30, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> With the introduction of the calculator a few decades ago did that start the decline in Mathematics? And has the diversity of people living here and moving here affected the reading and writing also? As pertaining to English.


YES


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

The current difficulty our education system is facing is due to communists and neo-Marxists....Liberals and Progressives....being in control:

1. Control currently is by those who follow the communist John Dewey and the communist _Paulo Freire, who never intends “pedagogy” to refer to any method of classroom instruction based on analysis and research, or to any means of producing higher academic achievement for students. [H]e relies on Marx’s standard formulation that “the class struggle necessarily leads to the dictatorship of the proletariat [and] this dictatorship only constitutes the transition to the abolition of all classes and to a classless society.” In one footnote, however, Freire does mention a society that has actually realized the “permanent liberation” he seeks: it “appears to be the fundamental aspect of Mao’s Cultural Revolution.”_
City Journal




It isn't as though real reform isn't known,or available:

2. The “Massachusetts miracle,” in which Bay State students’ soaring test scores broke records, was the direct consequence of the state legislature’s passage of the 1993 Education Reform Act, which established knowledge-based standards for all grades and a rigorous testing system linked to the new standards. And those standards, Massachusetts reformers have acknowledged, are Hirsch’s legacy.

In the new millennium, Massachusetts students have surged upward on the biennial National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP)—“the nation’s report card,” as education scholars call it. On the 2005 NAEP tests, Massachusetts ranked first in the nation in fourth- and eighth-grade reading and fourth- and eighth-grade math. It then repeated the feat in 2007. No state had ever scored first in both grades and both subjects in a single year—let alone for two consecutive test cycles. On another reliable test, the Trends in International Math and Science Studies, the state’s fourth-graders last year ranked second globally in science and third in math, while the eighth-graders tied for first in science and placed sixth in math. (States can volunteer, as Massachusetts did, to have their students compared with national averages.) The United States as a whole finished tenth. " 
E. D. Hirsch’s Curriculum for Democracy



Will the Leftists be expunged from the system?

If they aren't.....America is finished.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Were you attempting to support the poster's statement in the manner you did?

*In complete honesty I don't read anything you post. All of which your write, in my experience, is either a lie, a half-truth, a biased opinion, a rumor, an innuendo or a character assassination.*


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> The current difficulty our education system is facing is due to communists and neo-Marxists....Liberals and Progressives....being in control:
> 
> 1. Control currently is by those who follow the communist John Dewey and the communist _Paulo Freire, who never intends “pedagogy” to refer to any method of classroom instruction based on analysis and research, or to any means of producing higher academic achievement for students. [H]e relies on Marx’s standard formulation that “the class struggle necessarily leads to the dictatorship of the proletariat [and] this dictatorship only constitutes the transition to the abolition of all classes and to a classless society.” In one footnote, however, Freire does mention a society that has actually realized the “permanent liberation” he seeks: it “appears to be the fundamental aspect of Mao’s Cultural Revolution.”_
> City Journal
> ...



Relax love, Don is attempting to pull off your Night of the Long Knives wet dream.

*Trump Reveals Plans for Nationwide Crackdown, More Militarized Police*
Trump Reveals Plans for Nationwide Crackdown, More Militarized Police

Hands off your cocks Proud Boys, find your tiki torch.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> The current difficulty our education system is facing is due to communists and neo-Marxists....Liberals and Progressives....being in control:
> 
> 1. Control currently is by those who follow the communist John Dewey and the communist _Paulo Freire, who never intends “pedagogy” to refer to any method of classroom instruction based on analysis and research, or to any means of producing higher academic achievement for students. [H]e relies on Marx’s standard formulation that “the class struggle necessarily leads to the dictatorship of the proletariat [and] this dictatorship only constitutes the transition to the abolition of all classes and to a classless society.” In one footnote, however, Freire does mention a society that has actually realized the “permanent liberation” he seeks: it “appears to be the fundamental aspect of Mao’s Cultural Revolution.”_
> City Journal
> ...



https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/rankings/education
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/rankings/education

In which of these states are local school boards run by "communists" and "neo-Marxists"? Or even "leftists," whoever they are?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The current difficulty our education system is facing is due to communists and neo-Marxists....Liberals and Progressives....being in control:
> ...





Let's check....wanna see where Leftist's control education???



*1. "Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal *A third-grade teacher at a public school in New Jersey is under fire after she encouraged her students to write letters to notorious convicted cop killer Mumia Abu-Jamal, who recently fell ill in prison.

Marylin Zuniga teaches language arts and social studies at Forest Street School in Orange, N.J."

Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal



2. - School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists

*"School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists*
The mother of an eight-year-old wants to know why a Tennessee school teacher gave her child a handout from the Nation of Islam that portrayed the presidents on Mount Rushmore as being racists.

Sommer Bauer tells me her son was given The Nation of Islam handout at Harold McCormick Elementary School in Elizabethton. The handout asked “What does it take to be on Mount Rushmore?"

The handout then explains that George Washington hailed from Virginia, a “prime breeder of black people.” Of Theodore Roosevelt, it was alleged he called Africans “ape-like.” There were also disparaging remarks made of Thomas Jefferson (he enslaved 200 Africans) and Abraham Lincoln.

The teacher also told Sommer that her son was not supposed to take the Nation of Islam handout home. It was supposed to stay in the classroom. That bit of news caused her great alarm.


“The fact that students were cautioned against allowing their parents to see anything is deeply troubling,” West told me. “The only reasonable explanation is they don’t want parents to know what it is their children are learning.”


So what’s the bottom line?

“We had a teacher who apparently never looked at something, never read something, before it was distributed to a class of third graders,” West said. “In addition, she warned the students not to take it home.”

That does seem a bit odd.

I’ve interviewed Sommer at least a half dozen times. Her story has remained consistent. The teacher gave Sommer two explanations for what happened in the classroom. The superintendent gave me a third.

I find it hard to believe an 8-year-old boy would steal a handout from a teacher’s desk, bring it home and then concoct an elaborate tale to cover up the crime."




3. "...many parents of children in public schools are deeply concerned, wondering if they should keep their kids in public school or just get out now.

For these parents, the transgender agenda is the game-changer. Under pressure from transgender activists, progressive politicians, teacher unions, and the education establishment, and despite parents’ opposition, America’s public schools are capitulating to ideologues and implementing the radical transgender agenda with full force.


...regardless of biological sex, .... Activists want _every child_, from kindergarten on, to learn that “sex” is something “assigned at birth” rather than a biological reality. They want children to think that individuals get to choose their own “gender identity” (not limited to male or female), and that everyone else must affirm that “gender identity” as true.


..._nothing _that parents (or teachers) can do to prevent the schools from imposing policies designed to indoctrinate children with gender ideology.

....“political scientists and foreign policy experts have used the term deep state for years to describe individuals and institutions who exercise power independent of—and sometimes over—civilian political leaders.” In public education, the “deep state” describes a coalition of various groups – including teachers’ unions, progressive advocacy groups, major corporations, and philanthropists --that work together to promote the progressive worldview..."
America’s Public Education System: The Ultimate Deep State




4. The National Education Association approved a new "business item" expressing support for abortion access during its annual conference in Houston.

"[T]he NEA will include an assertion of our defense of a person's right to control their own body, especially for women, youth, and sexually marginalized people," the resolution states. "The NEA vigorously opposes all attacks on the right to choose and stands on the fundamental right to abortion under Roe v. Wade."

The NEA is the largest teachers' union in the U.S. with more than 3 million members. It collected nearly $400 million from American educators in 2018, according to federal labor filings. The union is also one of the most politically active in the country, spending $70 million on politics and lobbying in 2017 and 2018. Nearly all of the union's political action committee spending went to Democrats during the midterm cycle, according to the Center for Responsive Politics.


*NEA's 2019 adopted New Business Items (NBIs) reveal what savvy teachers have known for decades: state and national teachers' unions are essentially the political action committee of the Far-Left,"*
Largest U.S. Teachers' Union Endorses Abortion




5. the 20-minute video being shown in American classrooms entitled _The_

_Story of Stuff_; a catchy title to appeal to grade school kids. This *piece of anti-capitalist propaganda was*
put together by Greenpeace member Annie Leonard.






*6. NYC schools allow kids to go on #ClimateStrike*
“TEN YEARS. We have ten years to save the planet,” Mayor Bill de Blasio cautioned in a tweet. “Today’s leaders are making decisions for our environment that our kids will have to live with. New York City stands with our young people. They’re our conscience. We support the 9/20 #ClimateStrike.”

Legions of adolescent activists across the globe are expected to demand immediate action to combat climate change in advance of a major UN conference on the issue next week.

As long as mom and dad sanction their principled truancy, absent kids won’t have attendance records dinged, the DOE said.

The September 20th event will feature Sweden’s “Climate Crisis” sweetheart, *16-year old Greta Thunberg*.

Teen activist and Swedish sensation Greta Thunberg, who recently docked her zero-emissions sailboat in New York, will speak at the event which will snake its way through lower Manhattan to Battery Park.

Kids with parental permission to attend will be granted excused absences from school, Education Department officials tweeted Thursday.

The infamous “Green New Deal” will be *promoted as well*.

The New York City climate strike is backed by more than 100 environmental and political activist groups and other institutions, including New York Communities for Change, The New School and the Sierra Club.

The protesters’ demands include a “Green New Deal” that would end fossil fuel extraction and move the nation onto entirely renewable energy sources by 2030. Green New Deal policies have been backed by the likes of U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders.

Personally, if I were one of the kids, I might argue about going to school at all. After all, if the Earth only has 10 more years before we are going to die, wouldn’t it be better to spend the time having fun or spending quality time with family?

On the other hand, if the New York City school officials were really invested in solving the climate crisis, wouldn’t they emphasize science and math? Perhaps keeping the kids in school and having them conduct experiments or perform calculations would inspire an interest in real climate science.

One theory that seems to prove true and is certainly consistent with what is happening with the New York City schools: When global problems are emphasized by locals, serious local matters are being ignored.

Case in point: New York state test results for third- through eighth-grade public school students are out, and the *results are underwhelming*.

Statewide, more than half the kids flunked yet again: Just 45.4% were deemed proficient in reading and 46.7% in math. In the city, 47.4% passed the reading test, while 45.6% got by in math.

Think the problem’s skimpy funding? Sorry: In 2017, the Empire Center’s E.J. McMahon reported in May, New York shelled out 89% more per kid than the national average. And that gap has been growing fast: In 1997, per-pupil outlays here were just 45% above average.

…In the city Thursday, Mayor Bill de Blasio and Schools Chancellor Richard Carranza tried to spin the results positively. The pass rate in English, they noted, is up 0.7 percentage points — and three whole points in math.

“Growth counts for something,” Carranza insisted.

Huh? That paltry uptick is what they’re proud of? Even though more than half the kids bombed? Please.

Notably, kids in the one category of public schools de Blasio and Carranza (and their union pals) don’t run — i.e., the charters — beat their counterparts in the regular schools by more than 10 percentage points in both English and math.

At least the kids won’t be flying private jets to attend the event. That makes them substantially less hypocritical than the celebrities who will be indoctrinating them during the Manhattan event.
NYC schools allow kids to go on #ClimateStrike

 


*7. “Fifth-grade teacher defends wearing 'Columbus was a murderer' shirt to school”   https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/oct/16/fifth-grade-teacher-defends- earing-columbus-was-a/*


*8. “Seattle Public Schools Say Math Is Racist*
The Seattle Public Schools Ethnic Studies Advisory Committee (ESAC) released a rough draft of notes for its Math Ethnic Studies framework in late September, which attempts to connects math to a history of oppression.” Seattle Public Schools Say Math Is Racist





9. *“**The sex and gender revolutionaries have officially taken over the Austin *Independent School District *without firing a single shot.*                                                                                                   In spite of overwhelming opposition from parents and pastors, the district’s trustees voted early Tuesday morning to implement a pornographic sex education policy that includes instruction on anal sex and how to place a condom on an erect penis.

The father of a fifth grader demanded to know who gave the school district the right to teach his child how to have anal and oral sex.” Texas School District Implements Pornographic Sex Education Policy




That's right.......all over the nation.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 30, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...



  The dumb shits these days cant make change without a cash register.


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 30, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Authoritarian collectivist.
> ...


Both Party's subscribe to the unconstitutional Dept of Education-


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Authoritarian collectivist.
> ...


Brilliant? No. Simple? Yes. It's not an esoteric endeavor.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



No, in complete honesty, it seems you cannot read and comprehend my comment.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 30, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



"Unconstitutional"?  No more so than is the Dept. of State, Dept of Defense or any other dept. as authorized in Art II, Sec 2, clause 2.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 30, 2019)

interesting story

MATH AND READING SCORES for fourth- and eighth-graders in the United States dropped since 2017, and the decrease in reading achievement has government researchers particularly concerned.

yeah Trump became president that year

Washington, D.C., was the only place where students posted gains in three out of the four grade-subject combinations.

one of the most solid democrats places in the US. 

includes a break-out of student achievement in 27 large urban school districts.

black, Hispanic, Native American and white students in fourth and eighth grades scored lower in reading in 2019 compared to 2017.

Still

"The assessment is designed to tell you what, not why," she added. "*Why is something the data cannot tell you."*

Yeah interesting story that records data but cannot tell you why 

Still it was 4th and 8th graders in Math and Reading that they gathered data

 Best States rankings by US News & World Report.

Based on the latest data, Massachusetts was found to have the best public schools in America. The state was ranked first in math and reading scores and within the top 10 for college readiness and preschool enrollment. The state did, however, just rank 13th in terms of high school graduation rates.

New Jersey, New Hampshire were rated next

A more likely reason is access to media via phones, video games and cable

The top 10 states in terms of the best public schools based on this list are:


Massachusetts
New Jersey
New Hampshire
Vermont
Connecticut
Indiana
Illinois
Virginia
Nebraska
Pennsylvania
mostly democratic and liberal 

Still you can guess which states consistently ranted in the lower tier


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 31, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


No more so? Can you point out the specific wording empowering the fed gov't to dictate an education mandate?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 31, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> interesting story
> 
> MATH AND READING SCORES for fourth- and eighth-graders in the United States dropped since 2017, and the decrease in reading achievement has government researchers particularly concerned.
> 
> ...



Alabama, Mississippi, Florida, South Carolina, rural Texas, rural Georgia, rural North Carolina and West Virginian.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

"These horrible scores are reflected internationally, too, as the U.S. continues to slide in comparison to 15-year-old students of other nations. Accordingly, the U.S. ranks 35th in math, 25th in science, and 24th in reading. Singapore leads all countries in each category. Hong Kong follows. I doubt that these nations spend on education per pupil what the U.S. does. Asian culture might play a role here too. I know that will rub some liberal apologists the wrong way, but too bad. I care about our kids' prospects to reach their God-given potential.

According to the U.S. Census Bureau, we spend $648 billion a year on education. We are getting nearly no return on our investment. Yet, all we ever hear from school officials and education advocates is that we need to increase school spending. Why? So we can produce more kids who cannot read?"
There's An Educational Crisis in the US. Does Anybody Care?


Kilroy2 said:


> interesting story
> 
> MATH AND READING SCORES for fourth- and eighth-graders in the United States dropped since 2017, and the decrease in reading achievement has government researchers particularly concerned.
> 
> ...





And another brilliant mind attempting to spin the truth.

The scores cover fourth through eighth grades, moron.

And....."no progress from the first NAEP administration almost 30 years ago," she said.



You must be a government school grad, huh?


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 1, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> Still you can guess which states consistently ranted in the lower tier


States that are more concerned with low taxes than they are with results?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...


The Public School system should have the same power of Choice that private schools have.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Public schools are supported by tax payers.  If private schools accepted vouchers, they too would need to provide desks for all tax payer's children within the dist.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





I hope you understand that you are putting your Liberal credentials at risk.

The Obamunists demanded the very opposite.....threatening DoJ investigations if black and Hispanic students were held to the same standards...in discipline.....that white and Asian kids are.


That's why Nikolas Cruz was able to pass a background check, and obtain the gun to kill 17 innocents.




"Broward County adopted a lenient disciplinary policy similar to those adopted by many other districts under pressure from the Obama administration to reduce racial ‘disparities’ in suspensions and expulsions,” said Peter Kirsanow, a black conservative on the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights in Washington. "In many of these districts, the drive to 'get our numbers right' has produced disastrous results, with startling increases in both the number and severity of disciplinary offenses, including assaults and beatings of teachers and students.”

For example, in St. Paul, Minn., a high school science teacher was “beaten and choked out” by a 16-year-old student, who allegedly came up behind him, called him a “f--king white cracker,” and put him in a stranglehold, before bashing his head into a concrete wall and pavement. The student, Fon’Tae O’Bannon, got 90 days of electronic home monitoring and anger management counseling for the December 2015 attack.

The instructor, John Ekblad, who has experienced short-term memory loss and hearing problems, blames the Obama-era discipline policies for emboldening criminal behavior, adding that school violence “is still rising out of control.” https://www.realclearinvestigations...cipline_policy_and_the_parkland_shooting.html



I hope you have the courage to respond.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


And.....how do you do that, Comrade?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


Not talking vouchers....talking about Public Schools having the same Choice that private schools have.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...



Even those children who assault others and make education impossible?

Exactly the sort of demand from  those who have destroyed the American educational system.

BTW....
I'm a taxpayer, but as a homeschooler, get no deduction for not using the system.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I understood that.  Tax payer's who have children who are 'special', or have behavioral issues must be served by the public school system within the dist. where the parents pay taxes, unless the child is expelled.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...





So simple, even you should be able to comprehend:

Abandon the influence of communists like John Dewey, and communist Paulo Freire, and mandate the doctrines of E.D.Hirsch.


Real education involves discipline, and accountability....both from students and teachers.
The student must have a base of knowledge.

Here's proof it works:

1 . The “Massachusetts miracle,” in which Bay State students’ soaring test scores broke records, was the direct consequence of the state legislature’s passage of the 1993 Education Reform Act, which established knowledge-based standards for all grades and a rigorous testing system linked to the new standards. And those standards, Massachusetts reformers have acknowledged, are Hirsch’s legacy.


2. In the new millennium, Massachusetts students have surged upward on the biennial National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP)—“the nation’s report card,” as education scholars call it.

On the 2005 NAEP tests, Massachusetts ranked first in the nation in fourth- and eighth-grade reading and fourth- and eighth-grade math. It then repeated the feat in 2007. No state had ever scored first in both grades and both subjects in a single year—let alone for two consecutive test cycles.

On another reliable test, the Trends in International Math and Science Studies, the state’s fourth-graders last year ranked second globally in science and third in math, while the eighth-graders tied for first in science and placed sixth in math. (States can volunteer, as Massachusetts did, to have their students compared with national averages.) The United States as a whole finished tenth.
E. D. Hirsch’s Curriculum for Democracy



Here's the central precept for actually educating students:

"Hirsch was also convinced that the problem of inadequate background knowledge began in the early grades. Elementary school teachers thus had to be more explicit about imparting such knowledge to students—indeed, this was even more important than teaching the “skills” of reading and writing, Hirsch believed. Hirsch’s insight contravened the conventional wisdom in the nation’s education schools: that teaching facts was unimportant, and that students instead should learn “how to” skills. …expanded the argument in a 1983 article, titled “Cultural Literacy,” in _The American Scholar."_


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


If Public Schools HAVE to take troublesome children, they will never do as well as private schools that can pick and choose.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





The very opposite, or you'd simply bring ruin to schools that work.

Schools should all have the ability to toss out unruly students.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Oh really?    You know nothing.   That's not a surprise at all.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



This  ^^^ is stupid as well as callous.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What you suggest provides a subjective policy which allows for a discriminatory practice.  I once had neighbors whose boys were both autistic. Would that be sufficient to deny them an education in a public school system to which their parents pay taxes?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Wait.....you say there are undesirable results if public schools get to use Choice just like private schools do?     Who knew?????


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

Many public schools in the Bay Area have "small necessary schools" within the larger facility.  It incorporates students with problems to be part of the social structure, and not create chaos in the regular academic experience.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I didn't say that.  I expanded my comment with a concept in practice in CA where schools have small necessary schools.

Teachers there are trained to work with children who don't fit into the regular population and can be disruptive, or not able to keep up other students.  Of course violent children will end up expelled; many will end up in juvenile halls, or placed in group homes.  Some, when they are out of control in the parental home, or abused in that home can be placed in secure, but not necessarily locked facilities.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...


Revisit the Powell Memorandum love.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




*Once upon a time, I was amused that individuals like you, lazy, uninformed sorts who do no reading, no research, still stick to your ignorant opinion as though it was as valid as mine.*

*Now, I accept that you suffer from ossified ignorance.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Put your Dinero where you put your dinner....let them come live with you.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...




In the mid 90's our school was looking for donations and held a meeting with VFW auxiliary and he listed their curriculum .
I got up and asked, all of that is Democratic ideology, where is the Republican ideology.
No answer.
I stood up and walked out.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...




You did what every Republican elected official should have done.

This is here government schooling comes from.....


*"Pedagogy of the Oppressor*

_Another reason why U.S. ed schools are so awful: the ongoing influence of Brazilian Marxist Paulo Freire_

Pedagogy of the Oppressor



At a recent meeting of the New York Teaching Fellows program (“Teach for America”: provides an alternate route to state certification for about 1,700 new teachers annually) , Sol Stern found the one book that the fellows had to read in full was _Pedagogy of the Oppressed_, by the Brazilian educator Paulo Freire.
*This book has achieved near-iconic status in America’s teacher-training programs.* In 2003, David Steiner and Susan Rozen published a study examining the curricula of 16 schools of education—14 of them among the top-ranked institutions in the country, according to _U.S. News and World Report_—and found that _Pedagogy of the Oppressed_ was one of the most frequently assigned texts in their philosophy of education courses.


But rather than dealing with the education of children, _Pedagogy of the Oppressed_ mentions none of the issues that troubled education reformers throughout the twentieth century: testing, standards, curriculum, the role of parents, how to organize schools, what subjects should be taught in various grades, how best to train teachers, the most effective way of teaching disadvantaged students. This ed-school bestseller is, instead, a utopian political tract *calling for the overthrow of capitalist hegemony * and the creation of classless societies.
The pedagogical point of Freire’s thesis : its *opposition to taxing students with any actual academic content,* which Freire derides as “official knowledge” that serves to rationalize inequality within capitalist society. One of Freire’s most widely quoted metaphors dismisses teacher-directed instruction as a misguided “banking concept,” ...
This is why education in America is doomed.

You can see the ignorance is so many of the posts.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...



Neo-Luddism is a term for people, very few, who oppose most forms of new technology.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2019)

peach174 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> ...



Expand on what you believe was D ideology vis a vis R ideology, please.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





The current difficulty our education system is facing is due to communists and neo-Marxists....Liberals and Progressives....being in control:
*Democrat:*
1. Control currently is by those who follow the communist John Dewey and the communist _Paulo Freire, who never intends “pedagogy” to refer to any method of classroom instruction based on analysis and research, or to any means of producing higher academic achievement for students. [H]e relies on Marx’s standard formulation that “the class struggle necessarily leads to the dictatorship of the proletariat [and] this dictatorship only constitutes the transition to the abolition of all classes and to a classless society.” In one footnote, however, Freire does mention a society that has actually realized the “permanent liberation” he seeks: it “appears to be the fundamental aspect of Mao’s Cultural Revolution.”_
City Journal




It isn't as though real reform isn't known,or available:
*Republican:*
2. The “Massachusetts miracle,” in which Bay State students’ soaring test scores broke records, was the direct consequence of the state legislature’s passage of the 1993 Education Reform Act, which established knowledge-based standards for all grades and a rigorous testing system linked to the new standards. And those standards, Massachusetts reformers have acknowledged, are Hirsch’s legacy.

In the new millennium, Massachusetts students have surged upward on the biennial National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP)—“the nation’s report card,” as education scholars call it. On the 2005 NAEP tests, Massachusetts ranked first in the nation in fourth- and eighth-grade reading and fourth- and eighth-grade math. It then repeated the feat in 2007. No state had ever scored first in both grades and both subjects in a single year—let alone for two consecutive test cycles. On another reliable test, the Trends in International Math and Science Studies, the state’s fourth-graders last year ranked second globally in science and third in math, while the eighth-graders tied for first in science and placed sixth in math. (States can volunteer, as Massachusetts did, to have their students compared with national averages.) The United States as a whole finished tenth. "
E. D. Hirsch’s Curriculum for Democracy



Will the Leftists be expunged from the system?

If they aren't.....America is finished.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> "These horrible scores are reflected internationally, too, as the U.S. continues to slide in comparison to 15-year-old students of other nations. Accordingly, the U.S. ranks 35th in math, 25th in science, and 24th in reading. Singapore leads all countries in each category. Hong Kong follows. I doubt that these nations spend on education per pupil what the U.S. does. Asian culture might play a role here too. I know that will rub some liberal apologists the wrong way, but too bad. I care about our kids' prospects to reach their God-given potential.
> 
> According to the U.S. Census Bureau, we spend $648 billion a year on education. We are getting nearly no return on our investment. Yet, all we ever hear from school officials and education advocates is that we need to increase school spending. Why? So we can produce more kids who cannot read?"
> There's An Educational Crisis in the US. Does Anybody Care?
> ...





The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, or OECD, has made a list of the world’s most educated countries

The top 10 most educated nations based on this study are:

drum roll




Canada
Japan
Israel
Korea
United Kingdom
United States
Australia
Finland
Norway
Luxembourg

I do notice that you do like to scream a lot when you run out of the room but relax the US is doing well in education

Singapore is not threat

The number you think are meaningful can be easily manipulated by number of people. Poor VS Rich and variety of factors that you don't bother to look at but just jump to conclusions

Why is Japan number one. 

*Manners before knowledge.* In Japanese schools, the students don’t take any exams until they reach the age of 10. They just take small tests. It is believed that the goal for the first 3 years of school is not to judge the child’s knowledge or learning, but to establish good manners and to develop their character.

different than in the the US

 The students clean their school themselves. They work in teams and help each other even in menial tasks

Almost all junior high schools require their students to wear school uniforms.

Does it make a difference it seems to



Why is Israel number 2 well that is also another story

Moron well when look in the mirror that is not what I see but hey look in the mirror and tell us what you see

You must be a government school grad, huh?

Well I graduate from something but that is irrelevant

try to focus on your points instead of sticking your tongue out and blaming others


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 3, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "These horrible scores are reflected internationally, too, as the U.S. continues to slide in comparison to 15-year-old students of other nations. Accordingly, the U.S. ranks 35th in math, 25th in science, and 24th in reading. Singapore leads all countries in each category. Hong Kong follows. I doubt that these nations spend on education per pupil what the U.S. does. Asian culture might play a role here too. I know that will rub some liberal apologists the wrong way, but too bad. I care about our kids' prospects to reach their God-given potential.
> ...





US students remain at average when compared internationally.
The syntax revealed in your post puts you at an even lower level of competence.


You're fine with that.


I'm not.


What more is there to say?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 3, 2019)

Each State's board of education...(And the Fed Secretary of Education, I suppose)

How are they picked?  Do governors have a say in  State BOE picks etc.?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 3, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Each State's board of education...(And the Fed Secretary of Education, I suppose)
> 
> How are they picked?  Do governors have a say in  State BOE picks etc.?




I wouldn't have to explain this to you if you had ever read a book....you know what a book is, don't  you?


The sources are provided, so you can start that endeavor now.



The radicals of the sixties did not remain within the universities…They realized that the apocalypse never materialized. “…they were dropping off into environmentalism and consumerism and fatalism…I watched many of my old comrades apply to graduate school in universities they had failed to burn down, *so they could get advanced degrees and spread the ideas *that had been discredited in the streets under an academic cover.”                                                                                                                                                                                                    Collier and Horowitz, “Destructive Generation: Second Thoughts About The Sixties,” p. 294-295.


“*The radicals were not likely to go into business or the conventional practice of the professions. *They were part of the chattering class, talkers interested in policy, politics, culture. They went into politics, print and electronic journalism, church bureaucracies, foundation staffs, Hollywood careers, public interest organizations, *anywhere attitudes and opinions could be influenced. *And they are exerting influence.” Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 51


“[The radicals] did not go away or change their minds; the New Left shattered into a multitude of single-issue groups. We now have, to name a few, radical feminists, black extremists, animal rights groups, radical environmentalists, activist homosexual organizations, multiculturalists, organizations such as People for the American Way, the American Civil Liberties Union, the National Abortion Rights Action League (NARAL), the National Organization for Women (NOW), and Planned Parenthood.”                                                                                                                Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 53


They now control the schools.


These schools:








And, of course, people like you are the result.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 3, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



 The article you posted says clearly

"The assessment is designed to tell you what, not why," she added. "*Why is something the data cannot tell you."*

So any assertion you make make about the data is already flawed


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 4, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...





Are you a government school grad?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 4, 2019)

What, specifically, do you think the public schools are teaching that is causing the kids to under perform in reading and math?  The schools are trying to help kids overcome natural tendencies toward being suspicious of those who are different from us.

What other beef you got?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> What, specifically, do you think the public schools are teaching that is causing the kids to under perform in reading and math?  The schools are trying to help kids overcome natural tendencies toward being suspicious of those who are different from us.
> 
> What other beef you got?





Perhaps you've missed the last 40-50 years....


The teaching profession has given up education in favor of indoctrination.

That indoctrination is Marxism....and it helps neither the America of the Founders, or the grades students get on exams.


Here....in the last week....the Chicago Teachers Union marching behind the symbol of International Socialism....Communism....the clenched fist.

You will see the fist five seconds into the vid.



” It appears the Chicago Teachers Union (CTU), which held a solidarity rally this Saturday afternoon, …. seemed more like a convention of far-left radicals than the image of clean-cut teachers the CTU would like to project. Thousands of red-shirted Chicago Teachers Union members flooded into Chicago’s aptly named Union Square Park at noon today to demonstrate for solidarity and workers’ rights. Protesters embraced radical revolutionary imagery, wearing shirts with Che Guevara on them and holding signs emblazoned with the “iron fist.”

Occupy Chicago and anarchist groups as well as the Progressive Labor Party, International Socialists, SEIU, AFL-CIO, and others stood alonside teachers chanting for solidarity…” Radical left coalesces around Chicago Teacher protest


More


In the vid, teacher’s union with the Socialist iron fist banner…



“IS THIS THE COLUMBUS DAY PARADE?” A tourist just asked me when she saw the rally/march of CTU/SEIU members still negotiating with CPS for a contract. Deadline is Thursday for planned Chicago teachers strike

/>

0:16

10.7K views

2:24 PM - 14 Oct 2019





Try hard to stop being ignorant.


Please.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> What, specifically, do you think the public schools are teaching that is causing the kids to under perform in reading and math?  The schools are trying to help kids overcome natural tendencies toward being suspicious of those who are different from us.
> 
> What other beef you got?





I'd certainly love ....'love' (see what I did there?)....to hear your response to post #87....


...or was it so dispositive that it left you speechless?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




changing the subject


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 5, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...




Informing the subject.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Still have to know what the subject is otherwise it is making stuff up


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 5, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...




Why are you afraid to admit that you are a result of government schooling?

ls it because your indoctrination is dispositive in this discussion???


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




are you a result of government schooling?

after all you are the political chic

by your own admission

stop projecting on to others your own predispositions

it seem to like to do that a lot

  misinterpret


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 5, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...





Are you a government school grad?

Why is that question so difficult for you?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Because it has nothing to do with the topic of your original post

But I do understand that you like to change the topic

The current NAEP which manages the NRC assessment has served as an important but* limited* monitor of academic performance in U.S. schools. Neither NAEP nor any other large-scale assessment can adequately measure all aspects of student achievement. Furthermore, measures of student achievement alone cannot meet the many and varied needs for information about the progress of American education.

You blame democrats for something that is fundamentally flawed but that is how repubs roll

Making a case about government schooling is another example of Trumpican politics

I refuse to play but will discuss the topic at hand

how about you


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 6, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...





Can you name a few of the books that have informed your geopolitical outlook?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




geopolitical is pretty broad but its simple

I can understand what I read

but tell me your geo political  outlook when you state

Quote -  It is not the students, the sub-groups, the color, the wealth.....

.....it is the political perspective that owns and operates the schools. Quote end

Using the report card as proof

Yet all I says is that the report card is flawed for the various reason I previously mention

which you have not addressed or even try to defend

Still a fine attempt at deflecting but talk about your thread and defend it


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 6, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...





Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...







So there are no books you can point to as having informed your geopolitical views?


Seems Coulter was correct...

"Liberals don't read books – they don't read anything … That's why they're liberals. They watch TV, absorb the propaganda, and vote on the basis of urges."


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Quoting Ann Coulter are we

is she who you listen to and absorb her propaganda and vote on the basis of her urges

Do you need books to form your geopolitical views or do you just sit in front of the TV and watch Fox

Coulter certainly acts like she reads

 When asked what she is most satisfied with about the Trump presidency, Coulter said “the tweeting is great.”

That is so deep and good to know she is your idol

its almost like looking in the mirror


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 6, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...





How many of Coulter's scholarly best sellers have you read?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




let me count let's see 

They are not scholarly and what she write isn't academic

but to be fair just because she sells a lot of books and you can call them best sellers but it just means people buy her book

Rachel Maddows has best seller books

Do you read them 

I never read them either so 

what is your point

Comic books are best sellers if they sell enough so it does not mean anything except she sells books that certain people like and she makes money

I do not have a problem with that

Using negativity to sell is not my thing


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 7, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...




"let me count let's see

They are not scholarly and what she write isn't academic"


"With Coulter, I did the same thing when reading her books. I investigated several of her claims. The difference is, with everyone else I found an error within the first few issues I investigated. With Coulter, I never found an error, *so I decided she was a good scholar. *



To be objective, I used a random method. I'd already tried checking things that stood out to me. This time I investigated *10 random footnotes* from her books. For each one, I picked a book, then I selected a chapter with a random number generator, then I went to the footnotes for that chapter and selected one with a random number generator. Whatever was randomly chosen, I committed to investigate it and reach a conclusion, even if it was hard; reselecting any footnotes would compromise objectivity. 

This is not a perfect approach. If 1% of Coulter's footnotes are mistaken, I could miss it. Maybe she approaches her columns with a different respect for scholarship than the books I'm checking (why?). Maybe she has mistakes with no footnote. If I missed something, please tell me (with specifics!). Leave a comment below or email me curi@curi.us 

In my experience, I often find scholarship errors within the first three things I check for an author. Because errors are so common, I think a spot check like this is valuable. If you doubt how common errors are, I recommend you fact check some other authors. Plus, I've already read Coulter's books and checked a few claims I found suspicious, so adding random checking provides good variety and objectivity. And, while reading, I already had the opportunity to spot claims in her books that should have a footnote but don't, or notice other issues. 

I checked 10 randomly selected footnotes from 5 Ann Coulter books. For each one, I present my analysis below and I score Coulter's scholarship from 0 to 5 points. Her final average score was 5, which is perfect. (I decided on the scoring system before I started.) I found no scholarship errors. Well done! 

In addition to fact checking Coulter myself, I also reviewed other people's criticism and fact checking of Coulter. Click through for details; in summary, their own scholarship was terrible. Also, my friend fact checked one random Coulter cite I gave him, which was correct.
Curiosity – Fact Checking Ann Coulter



I've already shown you to be a dishonest, slanderous windbag....now it's time to bury you...




Reviewing her critics: Curiosity – Reviewing Ann Coulter's Critics



a fact check of an attack on Coulter's scholarship. Read it if you want: Fact Checking Al Franken 






So, her works are scholarly.....but you don't read books, you government school grads, huh?


----------



## Jitss617 (Nov 7, 2019)

I went to these schools principal players need to be arrested


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...




No one has done more damage to this nation than progressive female °educators "


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 7, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...






"Rachel Maddows (sic) has best seller books

Do you read them

I never read them either so

what is your point"


One point is that I never brought up Maddow, or offered a critique of her work ......but you did of Coulter before I exposed you.


Turns out you are simply our best source of greenhouse gases.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You did bring up Coulter first

Quote - How many of Coulter's scholarly best sellers have you read? end quote

did you already forget that or is short term memory a problem

Still since we are the only ones in this discussion so far it right there above

Still in relation to your point I brought up Maddows because she has best selling books also

Be prepared and don't start something you cannot finish

breath deep the greenhouse gases and believe that it is not real or maybe you just don't inhale


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 19, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





12. The Pollyana Curriculum…nationwide

“Beginning in Grade 3, the Pollyanna "Racial Literacy Curriculum" asks students to become activists in order to achieve leftist goals. The 3rd Grade chapter is entitled "Stories of Activism – How One Voice Can Change a Community." The expected result is for students to understand "how we can be agents of communal, social, political, and environmental change." 

 …Pollyanna takes leftist activism to new heights, fabricating an image of a racist America that children are taught to rebel against.

By Grade 8,after nine years of acute indoctrination, the children are ready to fight on behalf of leftists in America. "tudents will set commitments for rectifying current social ills, such as learning and planning how to carry out anti-racist activism and/or social advocacy in their communities and/or to improve their everyday lives." The 8th Grade chapter is entitled "Racism as a Primary 'Institution' of the U.S. – How We May Combat Systemic Inequality."                                                                                      
EXCLUSIVE: Leftist Activism Is A Requirement Of New Elementary School Curriculum


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 19, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



How is "leftism" (we do not know what this is) associated with teaching kids what tools and techniques are available to better the society they live in?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 19, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





"What value will our children add to society after undergoing leftist brainwashing in elementary school, where they are most vulnerable to suggestion? Which medicines will they invent to save lives? Will they engineer? Will they build? No. You need math for that. But will they fight on behalf of the unoppressed oppressed? Oh, yes, that they will do. Will they shun white races and the gifts to humanity that European races have given us? Apparently. After all, they will need to — in order to pass the 4th Grade. "
EXCLUSIVE: Leftist Activism Is A Requirement Of New Elementary School Curriculum



If you have children, is this the bargain you make in sending them to government school?


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 19, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


What does this have to do with needing math or appreciating the contributions of any race, sex, or ethnicity? What is this "government school" thing, anyway? 
What you are posting is unvarnished racism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 19, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




So after government school programmed you to simply screech 'racism...racism...racism'....you got your diploma, and here you are.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

Show me some government school curriculums.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Show me some government school curriculums.




1.“*The Atlantic reporter’s liberalism comes face-to-face with the radical left’s transformation of American public education.*

2. Few journalists are as respected by, and respectable to, liberals as _The Atlantic_’s George Packer…His latest piece for _The Atlantic_, “When the Culture War Comes for the Kids,” is essential reading…. it relates, in Packer’s haunted and sympathetic style,* the experience of having a child enrolled in a New York City school system corrupted by politics. *For anyone who believes in individualism, the freedoms of speech and conscience, and the equal dignity of human beings, the experience sounds like a nightmare.

3. … his son had made it off the wait list at their preferred public school. … “It was *a liberal white family’s dream.” *He, his wife, and his son became invested in the institution. “The school’s approach —* …. *caught his imagination, while the mix of races and classes gave him something even more precious: an unselfconscious belief that no one was better than anyone else, that he was everyone’s equal and everyone was his.”

Then, Packer says, “Things began to change.”


4.* …left-wing cultural politics developed* toward the close of the Obama presidency.
*“At the heart of the new progressivism was indignation, sometimes rage, about ongoing injustice *against groups of Americans who had always been relegated to the outskirts of power and dignity.”
Theories of intersectionality and of “diversity, equity, and inclusion” seeped into business, politics, media, and education. *“Its biggest influence came in realms more inchoate than policy: the private spaces where we think and imagine and talk and write, *and the public spaces where institutions shape the contours of our culture and guard its perimeter.”


*The new progressivism, … “It was as a father, at our son’s school, that I first understood the meaning of the new progressivism, and what I disliked about it,” he writes."*
*George Packer NYC Public Schools Story: Liberalism Meets Radicals’ Transformation of American Education | National Review*




Read the article linked.



Then....move on to this:
What is the reason for the change in direction of our schools?
Answer: *Liberalism, and its soul mate, communism.*
They teach it to prospective teachers, and it winds up in the classrooms of earlier grades.


*Progressives/Liberals shun content-rich curricula, and focus on Leftwing enculturation. Dewey and Freire are their gods.*

"...._ Pedagogy of the Oppressed_, by the Brazilian educator Paulo Freire.This book has achieved near-iconic status in America’s teacher-training programs...._ Pedagogy of the Oppressed_ mentions none of the issues that troubled education reformers throughout the twentieth century: testing, standards, curriculum, the role of parents, how to organize schools, what subjects should be taught in various grades, how best to train teachers, the most effective way of teaching disadvantaged students. This ed-school bestseller is, instead, *a utopian political tract calling for the overthrow of capitalist hegemony and the creation of classless societies.*


[Friere] cites a rather different set of figures:* Marx, Lenin, Mao, Che Guevara, and Fidel Castro, as well as the radical intellectuals Frantz Fanon, Régis Debray, Herbert Marcuse, Jean-Paul Sartre, Louis Althusser, and Georg Lukács.*
And no wonder, since Freire’s main idea is that the central contradiction of every society is between the “oppressors” and the “oppressed” and that revolution should resolve their conflict. The “oppressed” are, moreover, destined to develop a “pedagogy” that leads them to their own liberation.


The pedagogical point of Freire’s thesis: its *opposition to taxing students with any actual academic content*, which Freire derides as “official knowledge” that serves to rationalize inequality within capitalist society. .... Freire proposes instead that teachers partner with their coequals, the students, in a “dialogic” and “problem-solving” process until the roles of teacher and student merge into “teacher-students” and “student-teachers.”
Pedagogy of the Oppressor by Sol Stern City Journal Spring 2009



"...*opposition to taxing students with any actual academic content*,..."
And the Liberal seals clap for this....and ignore what has happened to education.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 4, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yup.....Progressives....Liberals....Democrats.
> 
> And now for the results of indoctrination rather than education:
> 
> ...






*"Teachers unions pushing leftwing environmentalism in the classroom*
In a piece titled “Climate Change in the Classroom,” the AFT says we face challenges “from attacks on democracy to a warming planet.” And this has “moved the role of the English teacher to center stage.” 

 As English teachers, we have the ability and responsibility to excite, inspire, and empower students to recognize this potential and become involved in the issue of our age, climate change and environmental justice.”

The article from the AFT goes on to outline how teachers can bring leftwing environmentalism propaganda into the classroom: “Many states have adopted the Common Core State Standards (CCSS) for English language arts,” which no longer dictate content that teachers must provide. Because there is no specific reading requirements, teachers can decide classroom content and “climate change can provide this kind of content.”

...a series of pieces that attempts to push the left’s version of environmentalism in the classrooms."
Teachers unions pushing leftwing environmentalism in the classroom - Alpha News


----------



## initforme (Jan 4, 2020)

It's going to take conservatives giving up their cushy high paying jobs and entering the teaching profession.   Conservatives need to run for school boards and they need to become principles and superintendents.   When will this happen?  Who is going to give up a job where one is earning big money for half the effort to become a teacher making peanuts?   This is part of the problem.  It doesn't pay enough to attract good people.  I know Americans want public service people to work for free but that will not create change.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2020)

initforme said:


> ...  Who is going to give up a job where one is earning big money for half the effort to become a teacher making peanuts?  ....




Way ahead of ya.


----------

